
Yes, It’s True - The Internet Makes You Happier - olefoo
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2010/09/21/21gigaom-yes-its-true-the-internet-makes-you-happier-66233.html?ref=technology
======
wccrawford
I like how they go from 'can improve' to 'does improve'. So scientific.

